

Dear Apple... Please give me picture messaging on my Iphone  - keltecp11

I do not understand why Apple did not make the Iphone capable of receiving picture messaging.  Why do I need to login to viewmymessage.com to receive photos... am I the only one who DOES login and has issues 99% of the time with the page not loading correctly?
======
Mistone
i very rarely log on because its so f _(_ & annoying. and yes the pics are
hard to see and usually only frustrates me more.

NYtimes ran an article about why the iPhone is not popular in Japan and one of
the main reasons was lame camera, and no pic messaging.

------
soc
Sounds like a good candidate for a new app. After my game is finished will
take a look :)

------
rscott
MMS are a rip off anyway. Don't they cost $.25 a piece just to receive one?
Considering I can receive an email with 20 pics for free, MMS is dead to me.

